# July litters 2016



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Photo of older litter

2 litters from Blue x blue point siamese pairings. Hoping to get better blue points on offspring!


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Just a few lol. All blue point siamese and blue self.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

So cute


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

I love your blues, they're just so gorgeous!


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks. I'm still working in the colour for the blues, and trying to fix the terrible square ears!


----------

